# MK6 2014 Jetta - MDI to iPhone lightning USB port



## grdnanthy (Jul 27, 2010)

After many failed attempts at hooking up my iPhone to my Jetta's stock radio with an apple lightning cord, I have finally succeeded. If you follow these steps it will work for you too!

Items needed:
1. VW MDI to lightning port adapter (000051446Q)
http://www.parts.vw.com/vwparts/index.cfm?action=accessories&makeid=35&manufacturerid=1000&catalogid=200&categoryid=40002&subcat1=0&subcat2=0&subcat3=0&subcat4=0&subcat5=0&modelid=757&siteid=9&itemid=411547&jointvehid=17769&startyear=2014&startrow=1&partnumber=&description=&overlayExtids=&overlayIntids=&retval=%2Fvwparts%2Findex%2Ecfm%3Faction%3Daccessories%26siteid%3D9%26catalogid%3D200
2. USB extension cord or USB female port
3. (optional) USB Port 
http://www.doubleapex.co/collections/mkvi-jetta/products/usb_passthrough_usb01


Steps:

1. Carefully separate the VW lightning adapter plastic housing, exposing the enclosed electrical circuit. CAREFUL! The circuit board takes up the whole space inside the plastic housing, it is easy to damage accidentally. Use a small flat head screw driver to pry the seam apart.

2. De-solder the lightning cord end from the circuit board (the 4 black wires). 










3. Cut the usb extension cord at the female end, leaving a few inches. Strip the insulation covering the wires. There should be 4 wires inside. 

4. Use a multimeter to determine which wire is connected to which pin. Put the multimeter in resistance mode (beep mode). The meter will beep when the two probes are touching the same wire. Hold one probe to a wire and use the other probe to determine which contact it is connected to in the USB plug. The image below shows the standard pinout for USB plugs.










5. Solder the USB connector you just cut to the MDI lightning plug adapter. Make sure to match the correct wire to the correct position on the circuit board. 

6. TEST IT! You can use any usb lightning cord to connect your phone to your car now; make sure it works before putting everything back. If the connection does not work, you probably have the four wires backwards or two solder points may be bridged. 

7. (Optional) Install the USB Port in front of the shifter. I really like the Double Apex port, it fits perfectly in the car's cutouts and looks stock. Very clean look. 










8. If your car has the coin slot where the USB port will go, like mine, you will have to remove the coin slot (you can pry it up) and cut it to length. Use a hack saw and sand paper to ensure a clean fit with no gap.

9. Route the USB cord from the port to the center console. You can fish the wire by inserting it under the plastic of the center console/cup holder area. There is a channel that goes the length of the car. 

10. Remove the panel behind the center console in the back seat area.

11. Remove the MDI plug from the center console. Attach the new connector you made to the MDI connection and the USB port extension wire. Tuck all of the wires in the space inside of the center console housing and put the rear cover back on. 

All done!


----------



## Doctor Meat Does Housecalls (Aug 27, 2010)

Not trying to be a debbie downer here, but why exactly didnt the lightning mdi cable charge your phone? 

Mine also works just fine with the usb version of the cable with my cable plugged into it in my 2014. 


Sent from my interuterine device.


----------

